# Generador para luces de Bicicleta.



## yomismismo (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola, debido al precio de la gasolina y que mi trabajo queda cerca de casa, he decidido ir a trabajar en Bici. La cuestión es que ahora están sacando nuevas normas y es obligatorio ir con alumbrado, cuando antes valía con un chaleco reflectante. Las dinamos que hay para la rueda van muy duras y frenan mucho. Ahora con los Diodos de alta luminosidad, no se necesita generar tanta energía como para las bombillas de incandescencia.
Al tema. Tengo un desguace de motor trifasico, debe ser de un video por el tamaño, y me gustaría acoplarlo al eje, y con unos imanes hacer que se enciendan 6 diodos, dos rojos detrás y 4 blancos delante. Algo sencillo, nada de acumuladores para que sigan encendidos en parado, sólo que funcionen en marcha con un limitador por ejemplo 7805, ¿hay de 3 v.?
Os pongo el esquema del motor, y una foto.
Las medidas son diametro total 8 cm. cada bobina 2.5 cm. x 3 mm. de altura. no sé que sección de cable ni cuantas vueltas, pero vamos, que son suficientemente grandes para generar la energía necesaria para su cometido.
¿que os parece? esto no creo que frene en absoluto la rueda.
Para rectificar a continua la corriente alterna supongo que con dos puentes de diodos en serie, y aunque quede una patilla de alterna libre no afectará al rectificado.
¿alguna idea???????????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2011)

¡ Bienvenidos al Foro !

Hacele una rectificación trifásica : 








El LM317 empieza regulando desde 3,2 Volts , pero igual los leds* necesitan* una resistencia en serie.

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 26, 2011)

La rectificación es como te dice 2M, tal cual.
Lo que habría que ver, es cuanta tensión te da el "alternador". Creo que es la primera prueba para encaminarse a un regulador.


----------



## yomismismo (Feb 26, 2011)

ok, muchas gracias. Si, lo primero es encontrar unos imanes del tamaño adecuado y potentes, a ver si tengo tiempo de ir a alguna tienda. Después montar un banco de pruebas y hacer girar el invento, a bajas revoluciones como la rueda de la bici y ver que consigo de tensión.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2011)

Algunos neodimios pequeños y fuertes se pueden sacar del movimiento de las cabezas lectoras de los discos rígidos.

Saludos !


----------



## Alfgu (Mar 6, 2011)

Viendo que eres español como un servidor, en la tienda de todo a 100 (ahora 0,60 € o chinos) venden las famosas "aletas de tiburon" para coche (no cuestan mas de 2€), que tienen un ventilador, que al movimiento este por una bobina enciende 3 led de colores, yo tengo uno, y lo que voi a hacer con ello es ponerlo en la bicicleta, y de esta manera ir cargando las pilas o baterías de las luces tanto delantera blanca como las traseras rojas, esos led's de colorines las voi a cambiar por rojos para la luz trasera, asi de esta manera en movimiento se encienden y van recargando las pilas.
Es como estas. 
http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-...antenna-with-caution-led-light-358449001.html

Por cierto no sirven como antena para el coche, simplemente generan luz, es solo decorativo.


----------



## yomismismo (Mar 6, 2011)

Que bueno, vaya invento, pero me surge alguna duda, con la veloci8dad de la bici paseando 10 km/h aproximadamente funcionará???
para cargar las baterias debes poner un circuito electronico para que cuando el acumulador este completo de carga, derive la corriente a otro consumo para no dañarllo, has pensado en eso???
Por el precio compraré uno y veré como va
Gracias.

A ver si termino con esto y me pongo a ello.
https://picasaweb.google.com/yomismismo/HondaSuperMagna#  y


----------



## Alfgu (Mar 6, 2011)

Yo he conseguido hacerlo funcionar soplando y no fuerte, asi que puede funcionar perfectamente a 10 km/h, se puede modificar y poner unas aspas un pelin mas grandes para hacerlo funcionar con menos esfuerzo.
Sobre el circuito para que corte la corriente, pues no lo había pensado, lo que si que habia pensado es en hacer que unas luces luzcan mientras el generador funcione, y las demas, encenderlas y apagarlas con interruptor en cuanto circulase de noche.


----------



## yomismismo (Mar 31, 2011)

Ya lo tengo, mucho mas facil. He recuperado un motor completo de un desguace de un video o similar, que es bipolar y he calculado las revoluciones de la rueda de la bici en una media de 15 Km/h como velocidad de paseo, la maxima velocidad alcanzada por el desarrollo de mi bici mixta (no es mountan bike ni paseo, una mezcla) ha sido de 43 Km/h
Con el plato realizado con unos cd, para hacer girar la correa que va al motor, relativamente grande 45 mm de diametrox 20 mm de alto, consigo estas revoluciones del motor, a 10 km/h ->  803 rpm, a 15Km/h -> 1205 rpm, a 30 km/h -> 2400 rpm y al max. 40km/h -> 3200 rpm.
He realizado una mesa de pruebas y a 15 Km/h 1200rpm va de lujo para alimentar 4 diodos de alta luminosidad, a 10 km/h fluctua la luz pero tambien hay picos de luminosidad total.
Ahora bien me dicen que los diodos se funden a mas de 3v. pero yo pensaba que era a mas 4,5v.
tengo una linterna de 1 solo diodo con bateria de 3,7v.
he pensado poner un 7805, pero si es verdad que se funden, como puedo hacer la regulación.
Que se os ocurre??? con una resistencia simplemente, o un circuito de regulación simple.
tengo un poco olvidado esto, para una corriente de 12v hay que poner resistencia de 680 Ohmios pero para la corriente que depende de la velocidad???? como hago. La medición que he sacado a maximas revoluciones es de 7 v. aprox.

Se agradece ayuda.
Pondre fotos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 31, 2011)

En realidad no te tiene que importar la tensión si no la corriente. Buscá reguladores de corriente. Hay uno muy sencillo con un transistor, un LED y 2 resistencias.


----------



## yomismismo (Abr 3, 2011)

Ya está funcionando, he optado por un LM317T, y a maxima velocidad he medido 17 v. empieza a encender los leds a 5 km/h.
Aqui teneis fotos.





[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 3, 2011)

Muy buen trabajo como te quedó 
Y muy ingenioso el plato con los CD´s.
Felicitaciones!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 3, 2011)

muy buen trabajo...espero q no se dañen los componentes pq estan un poco expuestos...

a lo mejor te conviene llevar la tensión por cables, hasta una cajita, donde tengas el regulador, y los led's.

saludos.


----------



## yomismismo (Abr 3, 2011)

los componentes los he barnizado con laca de carrocería, es decir película plastica transparente.Ya pensé lo de la caja, pero estos proyectos los tengo que hacer en 2 horas como mucho, sino me aburren, y como vereis he cortado una linterna de un chino para el faro delantero y para el trasero he usado el propio de la bici pero sin la parte de las pilas.
vamos que queda mas curioso así, si me dedico ha hacerlo a conciencia, me haria hasta los moldes para las piezas.
Echar un vistazo a esto, 
http://barcosdemaroto.bravehost.com/BARCOS.htm
 a esto si le dedico tiempo y esmero.
Saludos.
Y gracias.


----------



## yomismismo (Abr 21, 2011)




----------



## yomismismo (Oct 15, 2013)

Bueno, aqui estoy de nuevo.
En el invento prové conectar una batería de movil, pero enseguida se engordó y reventó, porque le puse directa, mi intención era que al menos aguantaran las luces encendidas cuando paro en los semaforos.
Creo que debería poner un sistema para que cuando la batería este a tope de carga, se derive la corriente generada a una resistencia o no meterla a la batería.
Alguien me puede facilitar un esquema de como hacer esto??

La bat es de 3.7 v. de teléfono móvil. los díaodos de la bici consumen 220 mA. y el generador va desde los 3 v. a los 20 según la velocidad, pero está regulada a 4.5 v

Gracias.


----------



## analogico (Oct 15, 2013)

yomismismo dijo:


> Bueno, aqui estoy de nuevo.
> En el invento prové conectar una batería de movil, pero enseguida se engordó y reventó,
> Gracias.



nooooooo
no uses baterias de movil  explotan
ni de portatil


usa de las recargables comunes nicd AA

los cargadores chinos las cargan co 1/2 onda y una resistencia


----------



## yomismismo (Oct 17, 2013)

Ayer compre un cargador de los chinos, y no me sirve, porque sencillamente carga las baterias y te explica que despue´s de 8 horas hay que quitarlas para que no se estropeen.
Con lo cual no regula la carga en función de como este la bateria, y no corta la corriente cuando esta está cargada.
Justo lo que necesito lo he encontrado aqui
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Cargador-baterias-con-desconexion-automatica.html
Pero esto es para 12 voltios.
¿como puedo hacer que sea para 3 pilas de ni-cd de 3,6 v. en total?.

Omitiendo claro está el transformador y D1 y D2 que ahí se conectaría el generador de la bici con un 7812 por ejemplo, habria que cambiar valores de resistencias y condensadores para los 3.6 v.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2013)

Para ese circuito necesitás *alterna pulsante* , es decir alternador + rectificación con díodos , pero sin capacitor de filtro.

Habría que modificar el zener , pero fijate que *hay otras versiones de ese mismo cargador* en algún post de reparación de un cargador con componentes mas coherentes . . . ¿ dónde vas a conseguir un potenciómetro de 750 Ohms 2 Watts ?

Saludos !


----------



## yomismismo (Oct 17, 2013)

gracias por tu respuesta, pero esto me supera un poco en conocimientos, yo hacía hace años alguna fuente de alimentación simples y sencillitas para mis inventos, y se para que sirve un puente rectificador, un diodo, y un condensador electrolitico y poco mas.
Ahora me encuentro con programacion de pick o pock y mil historias que ni mu.

Solamente necesitaba que de entrada con corriente continua variable de 3 a 17 v. se cargaran unas 3 pilas ni-cd 3,6v. y cuando esten bien que no siga la carga para no estropearlas.
Todo esto para alimentar 7 diodos led de la bici y así evitar que se apaguen cuando paro y no se genera corriente con la dinamo.

Por cierto, el motor trifasico del principio del post, no llego a funcionar bien para este proyecto porque genera max. 3 v.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda pero por mas que dedico tiempo a buscar y buscar, no encuentro algo que desde mi ignorancia me sirva, o a lo mejor si, pero no veo lo que se pueda transformar para mi necesidad.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Oct 17, 2013)

yomismismo dijo:


> Ayer compre un cargador de los chinos, y no me sirve, porque sencillamente carga las baterias y te explica que despue´s de 8 horas hay que quitarlas para que no se estropeen.
> 
> Gracias.



bueno no tenias que comprarlo en internet se pueden encontrar los diagramas de esos cargadores

y  que no tenga control  de carga y que  se deba desconectar las 8 horas no es problema, o acaso puedes  andar en bicicleta mas de 8 horas


----------



## yomismismo (Oct 17, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> bueno no tenias que comprarlo en internet se pueden encontrar los diagramas de esos cargadores
> 
> y  que no tenga control  de carga y que  se deba desconectar las 8 horas no es problema, o acaso puedes  andar en bicicleta mas de 8 horas



No me has entendido.  Tengo una bici con un generador de electricidad casero, que al superar los 5 Km/h enciende los 7 diodos, 6 delante y 1 detrás. Al bajar de esa velocidad, se apagan, y mi intención era tener una batería que fuese cargando cuando voy en marcha y que mantuviera los diodos encendidos al estar parado, al menos los 3 o 5 minutos que se pueda estar parado en un semaforo.
Mi primera idea fueron los supercondensadores de 1 faradio, pero esto, consumiendo los diodos 250 mA  aguantaría un par de segundos, teniendo el precio que tienen para aguantar un par de minutos, me sale bastante carillo el invento, por eso lo de la batería, pero la que puse explotó, pues al estar cargada y seguir metiendo corriente del generador, pues eso Pum.

Quería un esquema que detecte cuando está cargada la Bat, y que corte el suministro de corriente a esta, pero que siga mandando a los diodos, o bien que los diodos sigan tirando de batería hasta que detecte que esta baja de carga y de nuevo el generador la cargue.

Saludos.


----------



## DJMota (Oct 17, 2013)

Hola.
Yo creo por lo que comentas, que lo que necesitas es un mini sai (sistema de alimentación ininterrumpida).
Echa un vistazo a este link:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/bateria-router-99574/
Ahí hay uno para un router. Solo tendrías que añadirlo después del regulador de tensión.
No importa que sea a 12v pues el 317 trabaja como regulador de corriente constante. Es la típica confuguración en cargadores de baterías. Lo único que tendrías que calcular, es el valor de la resistencia. Esta hace variar la corriente de carga, cuyo valor sería según la capacidad de las baterías que uses.
Hay muchas páginas donde aparecen calculadoras para este integrado, pero por ponerte un ejemplo:
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Voltage-Regulator/
Como verás, el segundo circuito de la página, es el que debes usar.
Los diodos redireccionarían automáticamente la tension proveniente, o de tu estabilizador del generador o de la batería.
Saludos.


----------



## Venelectron (Oct 17, 2013)

yomismismo dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta, pero esto me supera un poco en conocimientos, yo hacía hace años alguna fuente de alimentación simples y sencillitas para mis inventos, y se para que sirve un puente rectificador, un diodo, y un condensador electrolitico y poco mas.
> Ahora me encuentro con programacion de pick o pock y mil historias que ni mu.
> 
> Solamente necesitaba que de entrada con corriente continua variable de 3 a 17 v. se cargaran unas 3 pilas ni-cd 3,6v. y cuando esten bien que no siga la carga para no estropearlas.
> Todo esto para alimentar 7 diodos led de la bici y así evitar que se apaguen cuando paro...


 
SALUDOS..la regulacion de voltage mas sencilla es la que usan las motos que tienen magnetismo permanente, los fabricantes solo colocan un scr catodo a massa y anodo a alterna y un zener dispara la puerta del scr, cuando el voltaje de referencia sube el zener conduce disparando el scr que se convierte en un diodo catodo a massa disipando la potencia sobrante, hace años hice uno asi a mi moto y funciono perfecto, en este caso lo hara tambien SUERTE


----------



## analogico (Oct 17, 2013)

claro que entendi
la solucion mas facil es colocar las pilas y agregar un diodo para que no se descragen por el lado equivocado, de modo  
asi funcionan las motos
eso si el voltaje debe ser ligeramente superior al de la pila

bueno si buscas diagramas de cargadores
algunos llevan un led indicador de carga
en ese led puedes conectas un opto y un transistor un rele para hacer el cambio


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2013)

yomismismo dijo:


> No me has entendido.  Tengo una bici con un generador de electricidad casero, que al superar los 5 Km/h enciende los 7 diodos, 6 delante y 1 detrás. Al bajar de esa velocidad, se apagan, y mi intención era tener una batería que fuese cargando cuando voy en marcha y que mantuviera los diodos encendidos al estar parado, al menos los 3 o 5 minutos que se pueda estar parado en un semaforo.
> Mi primera idea fueron los supercondensadores de 1 faradio, pero esto, consumiendo los diodos 250 mA  aguantaría un par de segundos, teniendo el precio que tienen para aguantar un par de minutos, me sale bastante carillo el invento, por eso lo de la batería, pero la que puse explotó, pues al estar cargada y seguir metiendo corriente del generador, pues eso Pum.
> 
> Quería un esquema que detecte cuando está cargada la Bat, y que corte el suministro de corriente a esta, pero que siga mandando a los diodos, o bien que los diodos sigan tirando de batería hasta que detecte que esta baja de carga y de nuevo el generador la cargue.
> ...



hola, te he leido el tema y permitime unos consejos:
1 -- cuanto mas simple y seguro pinta mejor, si No necesitas meterte en la mecanica de la moto, pues mejor.
2 --- si evitas el dinamo evitas no solo mecanica sino que tambien cargador dudoso.

pues con esto vamos a que no veo por que no te sirve el hacer el juego de luces lindo , como mas te guste , total son leds y no consumen mucho, le pones las pilas que decidas, recargables  y EL UNICO TRUCO ES :
que las pilas queden bien fijas y no se caigan, por el movimiento y saltos de la bici, pero a su vez tu las puedas sacar y poner facil.

A menos que me digas que te vas a la montaña 15 dias y no tendras donde cargarlas pues que bien puedes sacar cada tanto las pilas y cargarlas en tu casa tranquilo .

no le veo mas complicacion.

bateria o pilas y leds, nad mas simple y menos complicado, tensiones estables, y leds de bajo consumo.
yo uso con una bateria de celular la linterna de 9 leds y la cargo cada tanto solo por sea caso , por que nunca me ha dejado .


----------



## yomismismo (Oct 18, 2013)

Efectivamente, siempre voy a lo mas dificil.
Evidentemente si los diodos de la bici consumen 200 mA. con 4 baterias de 1000 tengo al menos para 5 horas de iluminación, cuando se gasten a cargar y listo.
Pero me llama mucho la atención esas bicis que llevan en los bujes un generador que ilumina los diodos y no necesitan estar pendientes de si las pilas están cargadas o no. El preoblema es que no puedo ponerlo aunque quisiera, porque es para un trike que he fabricado y no hay para ruedas traseras, y las delanteras he construido yo los bujes con eje de 12 mm y sujección en un lateral y disco de freno.
https://plus.google.com/photos/1155...529800180225984124/albums/5925748825804937393

Voy a pensar que hacer, porque el generador tampoco dá muha chicha, y me han comentado que para cargar las pilas con esa corriente, tendría que estar pedaleando mas de 10 horas.
No me lo creo, porque al coger un poquito de velocidad, 10 Km/h los diodos que consumen 200 mA encienden con toda su luminosidad, con lo que estoy generando lo mismo o mas de amperaje que un cargador rapido.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2013)

hay un cierto criterio de razonabilidad:

de noche se usa todo lo disponible y de dia se apagan las luces.
quiero decir que durante el dia tienes para cargar las baterias mientras andes y te sobra paño, no veo problema.

a menos que te llamen "el vampiro de al bicicleta" que sale solo de noche.

cargar las baterias no le veo problema, el unico requisito es este :
EL DATO.
que tu tienes que subir.
y es este :

pones tu generador y le colocas una resistencia y un voltimetro.
y sales a andar 
y anotas  que tension tira cuando andas despacio
cuando andas normal 
y cuando andas rapido.
asi uno calcula la potencia que es capaz de entregar ese generador y tensiones .

con esa info si que se puede recien ahi diseñar un cargador bueno y seguro  y sencillo .

como dije la cosa es que hay un tiempo de carga y un tiempo de uso .


----------

